# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 55 gallon



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

Just wanted to see what all of you thought of my 55 gallon tank. Any comments are very welcome as I am new at this. This is my first planted tank. It is about 8 months old.


----------



## James W (Dec 29, 2003)

Just wanted to see what all of you thought of my 55 gallon tank. Any comments are very welcome as I am new at this. This is my first planted tank. It is about 8 months old.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Don't know if you did it on purpose, but I really like the somewhat dense, Jungle-foresty flavor the swords on the right bring out. Given more time, you could aquascape the tank so that it has a some sorta 'V-shape'; higher sides with lower point of focus in the middle or toward it. Actually, I think your 'dip' is more toward the right, which is a good start







Keep it up, and look forward to seeing it develop!

Paul


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks good James. It is not to over crowded with plants. the empty spave in the center gives it more depth. The swords will eventually get too big.


----------

